# We have a new Avenue!



## Xiammes (Jul 14, 2015)

Hello everyone, we have recently added a new avenue called the Popular Series Discussion. This has been a pretty big endeavor with our scientist working around the clock to figure out what series you want to talk about. A lot of time and discussion has went into this and we are glad to finally get this project off the ground.

In the new Avenue we have lifted 4 subsections to the surface and added a completely new section. Boku no Hero Academia, Dragonball, Fairy Tail, Nanatsu no Taizai and Toriko have all be given proper sections in the avenue. This is to help generate more activity in these sections and hopefully more activity in general.

Boku no Hero Academia is the newbie to the sections and is something we are putting a lot of faith in, the discussion has been strong for this series and has widespread forum appeal. We hope to capitalize on what could potentially be the next big manga. We are also pushing Nanatsu no Taizai in a similar vein, it is more established then BnHA at the moment but it still has tons of potential that we are hoping to capture.

Fairy Tail and Toriko were obvious candidates, Fairy Tail has been active enough to deserve its own section for a while now, while Toriko is in a similar boat with a strong and established fanbase on the forums. Dragonball was also fairly obvious, before the new anime was announced discussion had been very strong in the section and the with the new anime it was no brainer.


The sections just aren't for anime and manga discussion, all forms of topics can be discussed from Light novels to video games to merchandise, its all fair game. These aren't just subsections that are getting floor space, we plan on doing several community events in the future so stay on the look out. 


I'm probably stealing a bit of Jetstorms thunder right now, but I have been getting restless and he likes to play the waiting game.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 15, 2015)

Lift off


----------



## RBL (Jul 15, 2015)

NOT SIGNED

Dragon Ball deserves it's own avenue 

edit: sorry i didn't see the other thread

well it's not what i expected but it's cool

thank you kitten.


----------



## Roman (Jul 15, 2015)

What's going on with Kingdom? It still has its own section under Manga Library.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 15, 2015)

Kingdom is not getting a section, we decided to go with just 5 series at the moment and Kingdom fell through the cracks. We are not giving up on the subsection and we are keeping it in hopes activity picks up.


----------



## Roman (Jul 15, 2015)

Is there a chance other series would be included under manga library in the future?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm not going to say no, but right now we are trying to focus on the series we did promote. If a series gets popular enough that it deserves its own section we will discuss it. Jetstorm has a great post about how he risked giving One Piece its own avenue or section and it turned out amazing.


----------



## RBL (Jul 15, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> I'm not going to say no, but right now we are trying to focus on the series we did promote. If a series gets popular enough that it deserves its own section we will discuss it. Jetstorm has a great post about how he risked giving One Piece its own avenue or section and it turned out amazing.



i think dbz is more popular than bleach, i hope it gets his own avenue in the future.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 15, 2015)

Roman said:


> Is there a chance other series would be included under manga library in the future?



Yes and that will depend on a few factors. The community is definitely one of them. If a thread is active enough in the Manga Library we are going to notice. But that is just one piece of the puzzle. We are going to need to look at the series itself and who may be on board to nurture the section before randomly giving them out to series.



Xiammes said:


> I'm not going to say no, but right now we are trying to focus on the series we did promote. If a series gets popular enough that it deserves its own section we will discuss it. Jetstorm has a great post about how he risked giving One Piece its own avenue or section and it turned out amazing.



Yes. For the moment we are going to focus on the promoted series as well as monitor the situation going on with Kingdom.

The section was already there because Slips and other NF members lobbied for it earlier. It just became neglected and full of trolls after Hokage Naruto retired. We cleaned the place up and as activity grew we lobbied for the One Piece Avenue. Activity-wise, it paid off and was lucky to have happened before One Piece caught that 4-5 year explosion after Strong World. Check the Ohara Library and most of it's posters are from 2009-2014 with only a few old-timers still around on a consistent basis.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 15, 2015)

avenue       q


----------



## NO (Jul 15, 2015)

Makes more sense to put Popular Series Discussion above Manga Library.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 15, 2015)

It wasn't supposed to be a section, it was to be a entire avenue, but it fixed now.


----------



## NO (Jul 15, 2015)

Makes more sense to rename it to "Popular Series Avenue" since this announcement is calling it an avenue.


----------



## creative (Jul 16, 2015)

> I'm probably stealing a bit of Jetstorms thunder right now, but I have been getting restless and he likes to play the waiting game.



GO GIT YOUR WOMAN, XIAMMES :STFU


this is a cool idea and all but is there any chance of a fifth series getting a sort of vote-in section of the month or atleast a chance the current sections will rotate to different material every once in a red moon?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 16, 2015)

You mean 6th series, vote in won't happen, there has to be a need for the section. I don't know if we will be lifting any series immediately to section status, but we will still be doing sub sections for series.

I think the only series that has a chance to be lifted as the 6th section is if Togashi announces he is ending the manga and is writing the script for the hxh anime.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 16, 2015)

dbforums.com

I fully endorse this


----------



## Ral (Jul 16, 2015)

I like this decision.


----------

